# Types of Holga



## ferny (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess this is the best place to post the question. What is the difference between the different Holgas? It looks like the only place I can get one is eBay and on there you have 120N, 120FN, 120GCFN, 120GN, 120CFN, 120S and 120SF.

I think the 120S is the cheapest, bog standard Holga. And the 120SF is that camera with a flash. I've read about the flash being a problem if you want to mod it. The battery compartment gets in the way. But I know nothing about the others. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 21, 2004)

i've heard about the flash problem, too.  I have one with a flash that came with the polaroid back...it has a holder thing that keeps the batteries in, though.


Ok..

120S    basic model, cheapest.
120SF   basic model with flash

all the models with *N* in them are newer models.  all the models with *G* in them are actually Woca cameras (holga with a glass lens)...i believe the *G* stands for _Glass_.  *F* is for _Flash_, *C* is for _Color_, *N* is for _New_ (think "new and improved model").

-Differences between the old S series and the new N series:

1.Both 4.5x6 and 6x6 inserts (square format) are included in this new set (old 120S doesn't included 6x6). 

2. A revolutionary "B-button" is added to the N series. You can keep the exposure (in a dark situation-night time or indoor) as long as you wish; it gives the picture a sense of motion. The Holga is now sort of a pinhole camera. Detailed instruction is in the menu. 

3. A screw hole is added for tripods. 




If you get a normal holga (120s or 120sf), get it at holgamods.com (yes it's more expensive than the one on freestyle, but randy does all the mods for you, like: close focusing, aperture mod--makes sure you have two REAL apertures, flocks the interior, cuts the 6x6 mask for you, etc. 
or you could get em real cheap at freestyle, but you have to cut your own 6 x 6 mask...or you could just get the "N" model.


-----
Woca120g and 120gf are the same as 120s and 120sf, only the lens is glass instead of plastic.
-----


----------



## ferny (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for that Ambrosia. Very helpful. 
I just noticed that the C cameras have a little knob on the top to change the colour of the flash. :mrgreen: Is it worth having? Probably not, right?

I would get one from the mods website but... I live in England. :mrgreen: I've searched and searched and searched and the only place which sells them on a UK site is eBay. Including postage it's £15-20 ($27-36). Expensive, but the only way. There is www.toycameras.com but they ship from Europe and it'll cost £27 in total for a 120s.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 21, 2004)

Interesting info, thanks ambrosia!  I might need to get myself another one...  just because...


----------



## oriecat (Oct 21, 2004)

Now I have a question... you talk about having or cutting a 6x6 insert, but if you use an insert you don't get the vignetting right?  Isn't it better to just pop the whole thing out?


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 21, 2004)

you will get vignetting with the 6 x 6 insert.

from what i understand, holgas (base model un-modded 120s holgas) come with a piece in the back that has to be cut to 6 x 6, otherwise it takes 6 x 4.5 photos.  I don't know this for certain, since i got mine already modded from holgamods.com.   but i get vignetting and I have the 6 x 6 insert in mine.  

you may be better off getting one of the new models with the "N" in it.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 3, 2004)

OH boy! Jumping right into this Holga thing (thanks to Malachite) with one from Holga Mods. Any tips for a Holga newbie?  :shock:


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OH boy! Jumping right into this Holga thing (thanks to Malachite) with one from Holga Mods. Any tips for a Holga newbie?  :shock:



Yeah.   You have to check the front of the camera to make sure the lens cap is off.     

They're fun little things; getting a modified one makes them more versatile but no matter what, carry the black tape with you.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 3, 2004)

electrical tape? and what exactly do I need to tape up?


----------



## Karalee (Dec 3, 2004)

The back, Ive totally tossed my clips that are supposed to keep the back on the camera, Ive taped up all the seams, and practically the whole back panel, especially where the back is supposed to meet with the rest of the body.

I think this weekend after Ive finished this roll, Im gonna glue some velcro on it so I dont have to retape. Every. Single. Time.


Have fun with your holga girly!


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 3, 2004)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> from what i understand, holgas (base model un-modded 120s holgas) come with a piece in the back that has to be cut to 6 x 6, otherwise it takes 6 x 4.5 photos.  I don't know this for certain, since i got mine already modded from holgamods.com.



Yeah, I got my Holgas back when there were only a couple of Holga models available.  There's just a flat piece of black plastic with a 4.5x6 cm hole in it, and if you wanted 6x6, you just popped it out.  Actually cutting the hole to 6x6 and leaving the piece in may help with film flatness and avoiding scratches.   :?:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 3, 2004)

I got the one with velcro on it already. Does that mean you don't need to tape it anymore?


----------



## terri (Dec 4, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> *I got the one with velcro on it already*. Does that mean you don't need to tape it anymore?



Now that's funny!    :LOL: 

The velcro might be there to help the back stay on; like Kara said the metal clips are cheap and flimsy and not to be trusted.   You still want the tape for light leaks along the sides.   I also have two small squares of black tape over the tiny round holes on the inside.   Wherever you think there's a source of light, use the tape.   Then go shoot a quick roll to evaluate your negs.   

Have fun!   Post your stuff!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I'll do that. 

I swear when I watched Malachite load his Holga, he didn't use any tape at all - just the velcro. I could be wrong though. :scratch:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 4, 2004)

The only tape I use is to hold the back on my older holga, with my new one I got the Velcro straps


----------



## walter23 (Dec 5, 2004)

If you want a cheap medium format 6x6 rig, forget the holga and buy a Lubitel!    Unfortunately, the lens is actually decent quality, so you don't have any horrible vignetting or distortion (which can be cool), though in defense of the lubitel they're often poorly constructed (mine is not), with minor light leaks (mine have been sealed), and they will give heavy vignetting if you shoot them wide open at f/4.5.  At f/11 or above you'd be pressed to tell the difference between a lubitel photo and a hasselblad photo.

You can find them on ebay for around $5 to $30, plus shipping (usually from Ukraine or other former-USSR countries).  There are a few models, the lubitel-2 is the oldest, the 166 and 166B are upgraded versions, and the 166 U can do 6x6 or 6x4.5.   If you buy from ebay, make sure you get a lens cap and case  (and maybe strap), because you'll probably never find one anywhere else.  Usually you can find one for sale that includes them for the same price as one that doesn't.


----------

